# Sick / Injured Pigeon - Video posted



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello, Recently the flock I feed by my house has grown from 8 to 30 this summer and I noticed 2 pigeons that need help. I posted a video of both pigeons here: 

https://youtu.be/vNYXUnNOTcI

1st Pigeon is limping with toes curled in. I always see it sitting in water and feathers around the thigh are off, maybe string damage? Or maybe the string is still there? Next time I see it, I'm going to try to grab it and see if there are any strings on there. What else should I look for in this pigeon?

2nd Pigeon is walking with its head to the side, you can see in the video that it's hard for it to balance, also I saw it struggling to pick up seeds. PMV?

I'm not able to take in the pigeons to care of them, Believe me, I wish I could, but I can do my best treating them outside. I can even put the bird in a cage outdoors if needed and check on it 2 times a day. I'm in NY, it's Hot outside and hopefully this is treatable.

Thanks
-T


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If a bird is sick, you really can't treat it outside. If in a cage out there, then it is too hot right now for a bird to sit out in a cage, even in the shade. The others can go bathe somewhere, or fly to cool off and catch a breeze. You can't really check on him, his droppings and amounts he is eating and drinking if he is loose. And can't medicate him. 
I know you are concerned for them, but just not possible to treat them like that. 
If the other bird does have string, you may be able to get it all off, apply an antibiotic cream, and release that one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just watched the video. Could be PMV. Something neurological going on. Poor thing. He won't last long out there. He can't even eat or drink on his own. He needs to be brought inside and hand fed and watered and helped through this. If PMV, it will eventually pass, but releasing again isn't a good idea as stress can bring on the symptoms again. It can take weeks to work through the virus.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*This bird needs human intervention. If he isn't eating enough that will just make him go down hill quicker. He needs to be brought inside where he can be properly cared for.

Here is a link on PMV & other neurological issues: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/neurologicalproblems.htm *


----------



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

I was able to pick up the pigeon with bad leg. I didn't see any strings. Here's a close up pic. The pigeon let me pick her up like it was asking for help. Even stayed there when I put her back down. Young pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't really see the foot in that shot. Maybe an injury?


----------

